# TFO BVK and/or Mangrove 12 wt info needed



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

I am a fan of my 8wt TFO BVK...and I've been a fan of TFO since I've been fishing their rods...what I'm looking for is a new Tarpon rod...it will fall somewhere between a 10 and 12 wt

I'm looking at the BVK and the Mangrove. Anyone have any opinions or knowledge of said rods in that range? Or any other of the TFO rods in that range

As always, thank you for any and all help!


----------



## Bill_Laminack (Feb 12, 2012)

I have had for an extended time period the BVK, The Mangrove, and the TiCrx 12 w... I casted them all a good bit and kept the TiCrx. The handle felt better suited. It felt like it had better back bone.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I have two of the Ticr-X rods, in 9 and 10wts. That series would be my first recommendation for heavy rod with modest cost.... They've stood up really well and the 10 has taken fish up to 80lbs.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks to both of you! I was waiting a few days to see if there were any other responses.

Bob...I'm very familiar with the tiCrX...as I have fished them in freshwater in the lower wts for a few years....awesome rod, and I have heard the same thing you are saying that it is a heck of a rod for the price point.

I actually have a BVK 8wt, and i am very pleased...that is why in inquired about the 12 wt...

I am also curious about these rods that Flip has had his hand in designing...

While we're at it, what is your opinion of a good reel match for those tiCrX's in the same range? I am looking at the Colton's, Nautilus, Hatch, and of course Tibor (although it may be out of my range)


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

There is a Galvan T-12 in the "for sale" section that would match perfectly on a 12wt.

The one for sale is not mine, but I have 2 Galvan T-12's that I use specifically for tarpon and they are very nice reels with one of the smoothest drags on the market. 

Here's a link if you're interested:
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1373834927


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Snook...I'd actually seen that, and was contemplating it...to be honest, I've always know Galvan on the freshwater side, so I didn't know how they'd do on the saltwater side of things...I know in some reels, it doesn't translate so well...

I'll check it out more in depth...thanks for the info


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Flyfisherman, I have to agree on the Galvans as well. I own two, T6 and T8. I use them everyday in the saltwater and after six months they both appear new.

I really like the drag system and they are light enough to carry on a long trip. Also USA built by a family in CA, who is very proud of their product and gives wonderful service.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> Snook...I'd actually seen that, and was contemplating it...to be honest, I've always know Galvan on the freshwater side, so I didn't know how they'd do on the saltwater side of things...I know in some reels, it doesn't translate so well...
> 
> I'll check it out more in depth...thanks for the info


I have only used Galvan's in Saltwater and have never had a problem.

I have a T-6, T-8, 2) T-10's and 2) T-12. I also have an Abel Super 12x, but the Galvan's are an excellent choice.

The T-12 is $500 new.. I would snatch up the used T-12 here for $325 in a heartbeat if I needed another tarpon reel.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Red and Snook,

Thank you for your input. I am glad to know the quality transfers over. I'll look more deeply into them as an option whether I can score this one or not.

Again, thanks!


----------

